# How to make friends and talk to girls this summer?



## Mark02 (May 4, 2010)

Any ideas how I can begin to make friends and talk to girls this summer? I'm highly motivated. I don't want to be bitter about missing out on my teenage years anymore (I'm in my mid-twenties). 

I live in New York City, if that helps. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

start by saying to hello to people. if the person seems nice, try to have a conversation. if it doesn't go well, don't beat yourself up, just try again with a new person. 

i haven't figured out how to get to the next stage yet, so i'll let someone else answer. i only began approaching strangers recently, before that i only made friends through work or school. which i should ask you, what are you doing this summer? obviously if you have a job, or are in school, those would be logical places to approach people and try to get to know them.


----------



## Daveee (Sep 7, 2009)

if you tried many time but failed due to anxiety, try taking little steps


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think this should be my goal for the summer too.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

this has been my goal for like every summer since i was 15 but never really started it. I need some more motivation.


----------



## NikiW (Jun 23, 2010)

And just remember that if you go to talk to someone and they get a weird look and make it seem like you're a weirdo, they probably are self conscious themselves, and were thrown off by someone approaching them.
I can't tell you the times guys have tried to talk to me, but I get scared and blow them off like a ****** (although I don't mean to do it)

Good luck with all of your goals :-D


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

The best way is to be calm and not treat it as a big deal.


----------



## ObsessiveThinker (Jul 24, 2010)

don't talk too much. i agree with the listener a few posts up.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Talk to the people you'd like to get to know; ask for their number and keep in touch.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> Talk to the people you'd like to get to know; ask for their number and keep in touch.


I'm wanting to do exactly what the op said. The problem is how? i like the advice that i've quoted. Problem is, i hardly ever meet people id like to get to know, does anybody else have this problem?? i find it hard to pick whos going to make good friend material.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lachlan said:


> I'm wanting to do exactly what the op said. The problem is how? i like the advice that i've quoted. Problem is, i hardly ever meet people id like to get to know, does anybody else have this problem?? i find it hard to pick whos going to make good friend material.


I guess that depends on what your looking for.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

Life ends so fast, so take your chance and make it last! At least that's easy to SAY when making friends.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I can give you some advice that will surely help, especially with girls. I have learnt this from experience. in general, people will respond more positively to you, if you are projecting a positive image. for example, meeting somebody for the first time, and looking/acting happy and enthusiastic (without being over the top), perhaps by smilling, standing up straight, saying something positive, this will increase the chance of getting a smile in return, or a positive word.


----------

